# First Day tomorrow!



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well guys, the first day of PA archery starts tomorrow. We'll have to see if all the scouting and preperation pays off. Any last tips?

:beer:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

where are you from in PA? I went to High School in Dallas by Wilkes Barre. Moved to North Dakota 18 years ago and never looked back.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm from Hermitage, bout an hour 15 north of Pittsburgh, 15 minutes from the ohio border. Some damn good hunting around here. Infact, I had a 7 point under neath my stand Saturday night.


----------

